# Topics > Space >  LIMES project, Learning Intelligent Motions for Kinematically Complex Robots for Exploration in Space, German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence, Kaiserslautern, Saarbruecken, Bremen, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence

Home page - robotik.dfki-bremen.de/en/research/projects/limes.html

robotik.dfki-bremen.de/en/research/robot-systems/mantis.html

----------


## Airicist

Mantis: Multi-limbed walking robot for mobile manipulation in unstructured environments

Published on Jul 26, 2018




> The robot Mantis walking with different gaits and overcoming obstacles as well as performing different manipulation tasks.

----------

